# Character Statutory Declaration / Personal Particulars of Character Assessment



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

When I applied way back in December I didn't fill in the Character Statutory Declaration / Personal Particulars of Character Assessment forms as I thought these would be requested later by the Case Officer.

Now going over my status updates I see these as required. Should I fill in the forms and submit or simply wait for the case officer?

Thanks in advance.

Zenji


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Fill them in and send them if the online status says required.



Zenji said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I applied way back in December I didn't fill in the Character Statutory Declaration / Personal Particulars of Character Assessment forms as I thought these would be requested later by the Case Officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

I have filled in the online form - Personal Particulars of Character Assessment.
Do I also have to fill in the Character Statutory Declaration? Do I have to go to the Australian embassy to do this??
The statutory declaration form says..."This declaration should be used by applicants who are unable to obtain a penal certificate"
Now I need three police certificates and all are being processed a the moment. Hopefully I shall have them by mid Feb.
D I need to fill this(statutory declaration form) in anyway??
Cheers,

Zenji



amaslam said:


> Fill them in and send them if the online status says required.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should only need to do that one if you can't get your PCCs.



Zenji said:


> I have filled in the online form - Personal Particulars of Character Assessment.
> Do I also have to fill in the Character Statutory Declaration? Do I have to go to the Australian embassy to do this??
> The statutory declaration form says..."This declaration should be used by applicants who are unable to obtain a penal certificate"
> Now I need three police certificates and all are being processed a the moment. Hopefully I shall have them by mid Feb.
> ...


----------

